# Encendido y apagado lento de led



## luiles (Oct 23, 2007)

Quiero iluminar mi escalera con led, partiendo de una fuente de 12V y un detector de presencia.

     Una vez detectado quiero que se enciendan todos los led poco a poco hasta el 100% y pasado el tiempo del detector de presencia de apagen poco a poco tambien.


Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## ARM8952 (Oct 24, 2007)

Puedes intentar utilizar un 555 para establecer los tiempos de encendido y apagado
y un monoestable redisparable que reciba la señal del sensor y le envie el pulso de inicio al 555.
Algun arreglo de flip-flops en cascada para prender  y apagar los leds progresivamente mediante una señal de reloj.
Bueno, mas o menos es la idea general que me viene a la mente, pero es solo un inicio.


----------



## davmatro (Ago 18, 2008)

Cascada de Leds, al encender uno el anterior tambien queda encendido, se puede usar en aplicaciones como sensores


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 18, 2008)

hola que tal lo que vos queres hacer es esto:











bueno aca te cuelgo un circuito que hace eso ( el circuito y la explicación no son míos asi que los créditos quedan para el autor) lo saque de una pagina de modding de pc

Intermitente de encendido progresivo de LEDs para el PC.

El objetivo del circuito es conseguir una señal triangular cuyo tiempo de encendido y apagado podamos regular a nuestro antojo, a partir de una tensión continua. De esta manera, podremos encender y apagar un LED de forma progresiva (encendido "suave").

Para ello dispondremos de un sencillo circuito de control realimentado:



NOTA: En el esquema se pueden ver dos puertas lógicas NOR. Están configuradas de manera que simulan una báscula R-S (“flip flop”) ya que en el programa de simulación no tenía el componente en ninguna librería. A la hora del montaje, se puede usar un circuito integrado como por ejemplo el 7471 que es directamente una báscula R-S (en lugar de las dos puertas NOR). La salida que va al comparador la cogeríamos de la salida “Q” del 7471 (buscar su datasheet mediante el google). Las entradas de "Preset" y "Clear" han de estar siempre a nivel alto (+5V) ya que sino no funciona (se inhibe). Asimismo, la entrada de "Reset" sería la de la puerta NOR de arriba, mientras que la entrada "Set" sería la de la puerta NOR de abajo.

El circuito requiere de una alimentación de +12V y -12V que se pueden conseguir directamente de la fuente del PC. Para la alimentación del integrado 7471 (flip flop) se puede usar la alimentación de +5V presente en cualquier molex de 4 pins de la fuente.

Una explicación del circuito un poco por encima :

El circuito con operacional situado a la derecha de todo (llamado integrador, porque su función es realizar la integral de la función de la señal de entrada) se encarga de proporcionar una señal que va incrementando linealmente (puesto que la señal de entrada es una continua) y negativamente (ya que es un inversor). Si dejásemos ese circuito aislado del resto, la salida sería una pendiente invertida que incrementaría hasta alcanzar el valor -12V para quedarse ahí.
Para solucionar esto, se realiza un lazo de realimentación de manera que al superar una tensión determinada, los comparadores de la entrada cambien de estado y envíen una consigna al circuito “flip flop” y éste se encargue de guardarla. Dicha consigna, se pasa a través del “flip flop” hasta el comparador_3 el cual se encargará de variar la señal de entrada del integrador (de +12V a -12V o viceversa) para que el condensador se descargue y por tanto, pase a ser positiva la pendiente de la tensión de salida… una vez alcanzado el nivel máximo, los comparadores vuelven a cambiar de estado para enviar la consigna opuesta al “flip flop” y hacer que vuelva a cargar el condensador del integrador, volviendo a variar con ello la pendiente de salida… etc.

Los potenciómetros R2 y R3 se usan para ajustar el rango de tensiones de salida para poder adaptar cualquier tipo de LED. Permite un control total en este aspecto, pudiendo incluso, regular el brillo del encendido máximo y el mínimo. Aumentando el valor de R3, aumentamos la tensión mínima (aumentamos el brillo mínimo) sin apenas modificar el brillo máximo. Si aumentamos el valor de R2, se incrementa el nivel de brillo máximo (aumentando en menor proporción el brillo mínimo).
Esto se ve mucho mejor una vez montado y jugando con un potenciómetro y con otro.

Los potenciómetros R12 y R13 sirven para ajustar la frecuencia del parpadeo, así como el dutty ciclo (tiempo encendido vs. tiempo apagado). R12 actúa sobre el tiempo que transcurre mientras se está encendiendo, y R13 actúa sobre el tiempo mientras se está apagando. Esto se consigue mediante los diodos D1 y D2 ya que la carga lineal del condensador se efectúa a través de R12 y la descarga a través de R13.

Cálculo de la resistencia limitadora del LED: Variará con el tipo de LED que pongamos.
Si tenemos a mano las especificaciones del LED ya sólo queda hacer un cálculo. Si no es así, podemos hacerlo de forma práctica: Ponemos el LED en serie con una resistencia de 500 ohm por ejemplo y lo alimentamos mediante una fuente regulable (si no tenemos una, podemos fabricar una muy sencilla mediante un circuito integrado LM317 alimentándolo a +12V de la fuente del PC, mirar por Internet el montaje típico). Ponemos la fuente al mínimo y vamos aumentando hasta que el LED quede bien encendido (brillo casi máximo) y medimos entonces la caída de tensión en sus bornes así como la corriente que circula, mediante un multímetro. Los resultados son, a partir de ahora, “VL” e “IL” respectivamente.
Para un voltaje máximo de salida de 7V (encendido máximo) la resistencia limitadora será la siguiente:
RL = (7-VL)/IL
Por ejemplo, si VL=2V ; IL=15mA deberemos poner una RL = (7-2)/0,015 = 330ohm (aprox).
Esta resistencia es aproximada, ya que luego podremos regular el nivel de tensión máximo y mínimo mediante los potenciómetros R2 y R3.

Si vamos a poner varios LEDs, cargaremos demasiado a los operacionales, por lo que habrá que añadir una pequeña etapa de potencia. La podemos conseguir con un simple transistor BJT como el de la primera figura (el elemento más a la derecha), el cual soporta hasta 4A de corriente de colector (BD186). RL representa la resistencia limitadora que hemos calculado. En este caso, deberemos poner arrays de LEDs en serie/paralelo con sus respectivas resistencias limitadoras, tal y como se explica en estos links:

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


Para el cálculo de los potenciómetros y el condensador del integrador (R12, R13 y C1), se utiliza la siguiente ecuación:

t = ([Vhigh - Vlow] • R • C) / 12V siendo t el tiempo que dura el proceso de encendido o apagado, Vhigh la tensión máxima de encendido del LED, y Vlow la tensión mínima para el apagado del LED.

Con los valores de los componentes que se muestra en el esquema conseguimos los siguientes tiempos de encendido y apagado máximos y mínimos:

Con R12 al mínimo (0ohm) tenemos un tiempo de encendido de:
t = (7V – 1,5V) • 51k • 10uF / 12V = 0.23s (muy rápido)
Mientras que con R12 al máximo (2,5Mohm) tendremos un tiempo de encendido máximo de:
t = (7V – 1,5V) •(51k + 2500k) • 10uF / 12V = 11.7s (muy lento)
pudiendo siempre escoger el punto intermedio que se desee

La función de R13 es la misma que la de R12 pero para el apagado del LED (de 0.23s a 11,7s) pudiendo hacer cualquier combinación (p. ej. 5 segundos de encendido y 2 de apagado, etc…)


NOTA: Se recomienda encarecidamente, poner potenciómetros multivuelta (para un ajuste mucho más fino y cómodo).

En la siguiente figura se puede ver la señal de salida del integrador simulada mediante Pspice. En el cursor se aprecia que la señal decrece de manera lineal hasta alcanzar los -7V y vuelve a subir hasta los -1,5V aproximadamente, y así sucesivamente.



En este caso, el tiempo de encendido es algo mayor que el de apagado porque hemos puesto los potenciómetros R12 y R13 de valores diferentes uno y otro (fijarse en el “SET”).
Vemos que, por ejemplo, el tiempo de apagado es de 105ms según simulación (muy pequeño porque para la simulación he usado un condensador más pequeño, 100nF porque sino tardaba demasiado en realizarla)


MATERIAL:

- LEDs
- 2x ua747 (2 amplificador operacionales en cada uno) o en su defecto, - 4x uA741.
- 1x 74L71 (Flip flop R-S)
- C=10uF
- R12=R13= Potenciómetros de 2,5M; R2 = potenciómetro de 10k ; R3 = potenciómetro de 3k
- 2x R=1k; 2x R=2k; 3x R=51k; 1x R=510; 1x R=4k3 ; 1x R=10k
- Resistencias limitadoras para los LEDs.
- 2x diodos 1N4148 (o equivalente)
- 1x Transistor BJT PNP: BD186 (o equivalente)
- Placa de circuito impreso "de topos"; estaño; soldador; cables; paciencia...

Todas las resistencias de 1/4W ±5% excepto las limitadoras que pueden llegar a consumir más según la carga (nº de LEDs en serie y corriente necesaria para encenderlos todos…).


----------



## car127 (Ene 10, 2009)

hola el circuito es el Automatic 12 Volt Lamp Fader, la idea es usarlo con 7,5 ó 8,5 volt lo monte pero no consigo el efecto solo enciende y se apaga entonces 
- abra que modificar componentes (balores) 
Esto es lo que tengo se agradese su alluda y cooperacion


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Ese circuito es un "Copy paste" de un generador de onda triangular con un agregado y lo que te hace es lógico, trabaja en saturación-corte sin respetar la forma onda triangular.

Los led´s NO se conectan mediante ese circuito de paralelo.

Tal vez se logre algún resultado reeemplazando el transistor bipolar por un MOSFET o un seuidor de tension con 2 bipolares.

¿ De donde sacaste eso ?


----------



## car127 (Ene 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ese circuito es un "Copy paste" de un generador de onda triangular con un agregado y lo que te hace es lógico, trabaja en saturación-corte sin respetar la forma onda triangular.
> 
> Los led´s NO se conectan mediante ese circuito de paralelo.
> 
> ...



el circuito lo saque de aca http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/page6.htm#eyes2.gif 
y lo armo OcrT segun este post al final de la pagina, pero no e logradro contactarlo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/voltage-progresivo-2333/

 lo de los led ok error al tratar de adaptarlo a mis nesecidades 

son 150 led (datos : led 6v/20mA)
 una fuente de 8,5v y 4Amp
si me dices usa un dimmer comolo uso? si el efecto que deceo es al enencender se prenda dea poco y llegue al maximo y al apagar se apague lento


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Si necesitas un dimmer para led esto te puede servir, puedes seguir poniendo "Tiras" hasta unos 300mA de consumo, luego habrá que cambiar el MOSFET por otro de mayor potencia..


----------



## car127 (Ene 11, 2009)

el IC es el 555, pero una duda ara el efecto  se prenda dea poco y llegue al maximo se mantenga por 10 horas y al apagar se apague lento sin tener que mover el potenciometro,osea echufo se comiensa a encender de a poco un minuto de demora en yegar  al maximo se mantiene por 10Hrs desenchufo y se comiensa a apagar esa es la idea,


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

car127 dijo:
			
		

> .....si me dices usa un *dimmer* comolo uso? si el efecto que deceo es al enencender se prenda dea poco y llegue al maximo y al apagar se apague lento


Es un dimmer, se ajusta por potenciómetro y queda iluminando tal como lo dejaste por el tiempo que quieras


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2009)

nah nah nah nah.

lo que nuestro amigo quiere es que se encienda de a poco, y que se apague de a poco. y supongo que sin usar potenciometros y cosas asi.

mi consejo es.....

para el apagado simplemente un capacitor en paralelo con el led. la capacitancia depende del tiempo que requieras puede ir desde 1uF hasta 1000uF o mas.

y para el encendido tambien podria ser con capacitores o con algun integrado comparador de voltaje.


----------



## car127 (Ene 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> car127 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La idea es que lo haga solo y no moverlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

¿ Mas o menos con que frecuencia ?


----------



## car127 (Ene 11, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> mmm, con un 555 imposible lo de las 10 horas. para lo que dice DJ DRACO lo que se podria hacer es un PWM automatico, yo hice uno con el 16F628 para los motores de un laser, pero en un led hace el efecto que andan buscndo. si lo quieren les paso el programa en asm o HEX.



gracias por el ofrecimiento pero con la programacion no me llevo bien y no tengo como realizar la carga al chip


----------



## car127 (Ene 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Mas o menos con que frecuencia ?



encienda de a poco, un minuto en llegar al maximo, se mantanga 10hrs  y que se apague de a poco


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 11, 2009)

depende, el que yo use demore 5s el llegar al maxomo brillo u lo miamo para el minimo. si modificas poder darle mas tiempo


----------



## car127 (Ene 11, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> nah nah nah nah.
> 
> lo que nuestro amigo quiere es que se encienda de a poco, y que se apague de a poco. y supongo que sin usar potenciometros y cosas asi.
> 
> ...



si es lo que quiero, lodel condensador logre apagado lento como 2 seg. con uno de 22000uf


----------



## Guest (Ene 11, 2009)

car127 dijo:
			
		

> DJ DRACO dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No seas garrulo! No condenses el led, condensa una resistencia previa a un transistor, porque para que encienda el led necesitas si o si 1'5V y con esa tension 1F dura 1 segundo, pero para encienda un transistor te basta 0'3V y te valen condensadores mas modestos (100µF por ej.) y ademas puedes poner varios en paralelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

Este es el "Refurbishing" del esquema de la primer página.
No lo probé
No lo arme
 y obviamente No tengo el impreso
C4 regula el período de encendido-apagado, yo por comodidad puse 4 LM741, pero podría ser un solo integrado LM324


----------



## car127 (Ene 12, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Este es el "Refurbishing" del esquema de la primer página.
> No lo probé
> No lo arme
> y obviamente No tengo el impreso
> C4 regula el período de encendido-apagado, yo por comodidad puse 4 LM741, pero podría ser un solo integrado LM324



gracias lo probare
 Consultas:
 - el transistor puedo usar uno diferente (tip41) o uno que soporte minimo 2,5Amp sin variar valor de R6 y R9
 - en las caracteristicas de los integrados no dice un voltaje minimo y mi fuente es de 8.5v podre usarla igual en este caso
 - el C4 es no polarisado?

disculpa por molestar tanto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2009)

car127 dijo:
			
		

> Consultas:
> - el transistor puedo usar uno diferente (tip41) o uno que soporte minimo 2,5Amp sin variar valor de R6 y R9


*Si,* puedes colocar un TIP41 directamente.



> - en las caracteristicas de los integrados no dice un voltaje minimo y mi fuente es de 8.5v podre usarla igual en este caso


*Si,* puedes emplear tu fuente de 8,5VCC



> - el C4 es no polarisado?


*C4* es un electrolítico con el + a la izquierda de tu pantalla


----------



## car127 (Ene 12, 2009)

gracias


----------



## pablovera2008 (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola gente, en internet encontre un circuito para encender y apagar un solo led progresivamente, con un NE555. Lo simule en el Livewire y anda de 10, pero cuando voy a la realidad, el led no enciende. Estoy probando con 9v de continua y el led ni se inmuta. Les dejo el circuito para que vean, seguramente algo hice mal en el mismo y si bien en el software anda, es probable que este mal igual.

Aclaro que mi idea es que el led encienda de manera progresiva, y quede encendido hasta que se interrumpa la alimentacion.

Gracias.

Un saludo,
Pablo


----------



## Trinquete (Ago 26, 2009)

Adjunto el esquema ,tienes que calcular los valores de las resistencias que limitan la corriente del Led.La resistencia variable del 555 controla el tiempo que tarda el Led en alcanzar la maxima luminosidad.
Un saludo.

Pido disculpas ,las prisas no son buenas ahora si esta correcto.
Cambiando la conexiones del 4017 se pueden hacer modificaciones ,como que se repita el ciclo o se quede apagado una vez alcance la maxima luminosidad,
Un saludo.


----------



## pablovera2008 (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola, gracias por responder primero.

Segundo, mi idea es que un solo led encienda progresivamente una vez que le aplico los 9v de continua. No necesito cascadas ni cosas por el estilo, simplemente que encienda el led de manera progresiva, y el apagado tampoco me interesa que sea progresivo ni nada, solo el encendido. Ahora, ¿se puede hacer eso con solo el 555? ¿puedo sacar el 4017?

Te paso un esquema de como lo pienso yo, que en el simulador me funciona pero en la realidad no.

Gracias,
Pablo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola.

Mira esta opción.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablovera2008 (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola gente, probe el circuito que posteo "elaficionado" (2 mensajes arriba) y funciona perfectamente, tanto en el simulador como en la realidad. Hay que utilizar esos transistores que pide, yo probe el BC560 en vez del 558 y el 549 en vez del 548b y no funciono. Use todo lo que pide montado en el protoboard, y salio andando perfecto.

El efecto es bastante bonito, el led tarda un segundo y pico en empezar a encender, y luego va prendiendo gradualmente hasta quedar totalmente prendido.

Muchisimas gracias a todos y en especial a "elaficionado".

Un saludo,
Pablo


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola.
Para cambiar el tiempo de encendido puedes cambiar la resistencia de 100k (pon una resistencia de 1k en serie con un potenciómetro de 100K). Varía el valor del potenciómetro, y puedes hacer que encienda LED más rápidamente.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.
El circuito debe funcionar con el BC560 y BC549.
Puedes usar una configuración darlington dos BC548 y también debe funcionar.
Esto es, por si te gusta experimentar.


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Ene 29, 2010)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> mmm, con un 555 imposible lo de las 10 horas. para lo que dice DJ DRACO lo que se podria hacer es un PWM automatico, yo hice uno con el 16F628 para los motores de un laser, pero en un led hace el efecto que andan buscndo. si lo quieren les paso el programa en asm o HEX.



Hola serías ta amable de enviarme el ASM de este programa para led. Un saludo y gracias desde Pamplona.


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2010)

No quiero leer todo el post por la hora  lo solucionaste? Queres que el encendido sea progresivo y se apague de golpe?
Yo lo haria con PWM para que sea algo mas eficiente y se pueda usar con 12V y mayores consumos,  por ejemplo para la luz de la cabina de un auto.


----------



## arturonos (Dic 28, 2010)

Yo tambien segui el circuito de " el aficionado " y me funciona a la perfeccion.. 

Pero solo me funciona cuando es para 1 led,,, si agrego mas leds en paralelo ya no los enciende por completo. 

Como debo de modificar el circuito para que encienda varios leds en paralelo de forma progresiva ?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola.

Mira este circuito, está en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kynerox (Dic 28, 2010)

Elaficionado, ese circuito sirve para conectar varios leds en paralelo y que se vayan prendiendo progresivamente pero tambien con el efecto de que se prenden despacio ?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola.

El tiempo de es más lento, cuando el capacitor tiene mayor capacidad y viceversa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 29, 2010)

Aca tenes una solucion interesante de la pagina de pablin que funciona muy bien, es para la luz interior de un auto:







Funcionamiento:

- Pul desconectado (aire): el transistor conduce, el capacitor no se carga (Vc casi 0v) y el mos no conduce.

- Pul conectado a gnd: el transistor no conduce, el capacitor se empieza a cargar a traves de la resistencia de 10k y el diodo (tao-carga=10k*4,7uf), llegado a una cierta tension el mos comienza a conducir. Al desconectarse pul, el transitor vuelve a conducir, pero el capacitor ya quedo cargado y no puede descargarse por el transistor debido al diodo, con lo cual se descarga a traves de la resistencia de 100k en serie con el paralelo de 4,7M con la resistencia de gate (tao-descarga=[100k+(rgate//4,7M)]4,7uF); mientras se descarga el capacitor, el mos sigue conduciendo.


----------



## Barzalbo (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola ...este circuito funciona como un encendido y apagado de los LEDs automaticamente? ....o solo es un dimmer manual

Ver el archivo adjunto 13800

saludos
Barzalbo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2011)

Barzalbo dijo:


> Hola ...este circuito funciona como un encendido y apagado de los LEDs automaticamente? ....o solo es un dimmer manual.....


Es un dimmer    .


----------



## Barzalbo (Ene 2, 2011)

ok dale gracias Fogonazo .....y nose si es mucha la molestia ....pero sabrias como puedo hacer un circuito de encendido y apagado progresivamente de unos 10 leds automaticamente ...que tengo uno pero no me resiste mas de 2 leds, al parecer es el ne555 que deberia cambiarlo por un lm358 que soporta mas voltaje....nose en realidad solo soy un principiante ...(si tienes el circuito seria de mucha ayuda)

saludos 
Barzalbo


----------



## unmonje (Ene 3, 2011)

car127 dijo:


> el IC es el 555, pero una duda ara el efecto  se prenda dea poco y llegue al maximo se mantenga por 10 horas y al apagar se apague lento sin tener que mover el potenciometro,osea echufo se comiensa a encender de a poco un minuto de demora en yegar  al maximo se mantiene por 10Hrs desenchufo y se comiensa a apagar esa es la idea,




Este circuito no es lo que necesitas para encender los leds en 2 segundos y
 apagarlo a las 10 horas...
Necesitas  otro  circuito.
1 TIMER de 10 horas que arranque al encenderse el led completamente y este se ocupe de apagarlo...Saludos....


----------



## ferfor21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Buenas… me parece que puedo aportar algo que, si bien no es la solución mas elegante, cumple con las necesidades.
El circuito que adjunto lo estoy usando con las tiras de 3 led (arañas) que venden en las casa de iluminación como “adornos” y tengo por cada circuito 5 tiras; al FET le puse un disipador por si las dudas, ya que donde lo tengo montado circula un poco de “brisa” de los cooles, lo tengo montado en la tapa de mi acuario de 160 litros.

Tengo armados 4 circuitos independientes para simular el amanecer y el atardecer, con leds ambar y rojos.
Todo el circuito está conectados a dos temporizadores uno para amanecer-atardecer y el otro que activa 15 minutos después, el cual enciende los FLUOS PL que “realmente” iluminan el acuario (no tengo luz de luna).
La secuencia de encendido de los led la dicta el CAP, cuanto mas grande, mas larga es la pendiente hasta llegar al máximo, que no es la VCC de la fuente, siempre es menos.-

Espero sea de utilidad y nuevamente comento que “no es la solución mas elegante”, pero funciona.

Saludos !


----------



## Tekler (Jul 6, 2011)

Yo estoy intentando hacer algo parecido a esto, pero con un rele. Cuando el rele se acitive que el led (en mi caso son 60 bombillas de 21 leds cada una) se encienda en 30 min por ejemplo de forma progresiva y que cuando el rele se desactive, que el led se apage tambien de forma progresiva en 30 min (o en 5 o en 10, eso da igual.

Solo soy un mero aficionado ignorante, pero un compañero del foto me ayudo a diseñar algunos circuitos. Pasate por mi post, quiza entre los dos podamos hacer algo decente :-D


----------



## ferfor21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola tekler... La solución para tu consulta es sencilla, ya que tienes la derivación a un RL, lo que tienes que hacer es desconectar la R que carga el CAP del VCC que alimenta el FET y conectarla al pin "comun", luego, el pin NC a masa y el NO a VCC, entonces cuando active el RL la VCC carga el cap por medio de la R en un tiempo "T" y cuando el RL se desactivar, la R va a masa y descarga el CAP en "el mismo" tiempo T que lo cargó. No se bien la configuración de tus leds, pero te puedo recomendar que la VCC que carga el CAP no supere los 5V ya que en la mayoría de los casos puede matar al FER una VGS mayor.    
Espero haber sido claro y no tener muchos errores en la escritura, ya que estoy haciéndolo desde el movil y, todavia, no me siento cómodo con estos aparatitos que te dejan hacer de todo... Jajajajaja.
Saludos

Recién, después mucho tiempo me doy cuenta que el esquema esta mal, el led va "arriba" y no abajo del FET... Jejejej


----------



## jjgg1500 (May 2, 2014)

Yo estuve averiguando un poco sobre el tema y logre hacer la onda "triangular" con dos op amps lm741 pero en el simulador me di cuenta de que la onda iba demasiado rapido(mucha frecuencia) y no se notaba el encendido y apagado progresivo que deberia tener el led... busque la formula para la frecuencia y al hacer la frecuencia de 1hz en el simulador no genera la onda.
que otra manera hay de hacerlo y si es posible con estos lm741 lo agradeceria un monton ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 2, 2014)

solo tiene que agregar un diodo 1N4148 como detector de señal y un driver con un transistor con un filtro algo asi como una *demodulación de señales* solo faltaría un resistencia y un capacitor.. eso seria todo generalmente para mostrar una señal presente se usa tal circuito


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 2, 2014)

Comparte tu circuito compañero, así vemos si se puede adaptar la idea de SSTC


----------



## jjgg1500 (May 2, 2014)

esto es lo que tengo yo masomenos no se bien que es lo que me quiere decir con lo del transistor.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 2, 2014)

Lo que creo que pasa es que el LED carga al divisor de tensión de pusiste para dividir la fuente de alimentación. Si quieres obtener V+ y V- de una sola batería te sugiero que utilices un operacional en seguidor de tensión referenciado a la mitad del voltaje de alimentación para que así puedas cargar ese nodo de tierra. Una imagen

Ver el archivo adjunto 109567


----------



## jjgg1500 (May 2, 2014)

a mi no me dio bien la fuente dual que dices


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 2, 2014)

Intenta quitando el símbolo de tierra, a ver como lo interpreta el programa. Yo lo simulo en ISIS y todo bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2014)

Que la tierra la ponga en el negativo de la batería


----------



## jjgg1500 (May 3, 2014)

no es que yo sea un experto, pero el problema que tengo yo no es la fuente...fisicamente me da igual el voltaje positivo como el negativo, la cuestion es como hago para que esa señal triangular no sea tan rapida, hay alguna manera de hacerla con un ciclo o dos ciclos por segundo?


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 3, 2014)

Eleva el valor de C3


----------



## MrCarlos (May 4, 2014)

Hola jjgg1500

Ciertamente los *simuladores dejan algo que desear*.
El esquema de Daniel Meza (Mensaje #5) debería funcionar, pues por la salida del AO(TL084) tendríamos una tierra virtual. 
Por la terminal 4 deberíamos tener la mitad del voltaje de la batería (+4.5) 
y por la terminal 11, también la mitad del voltaje de la batería (-4.5). 
De ese modo tendrías los 2 voltajes necesarios para el LM741.
Este IC no funciona solo con la polarización positiva, analiza sus hojas de datos para que lo descubras.

Sin embargo fíjate en la imagen adjunta *Ramp Generator*; al parecer, según Multisim 12, si puede funcionar con solo un voltaje de polarización. Pero. . . Dime: de dónde puede sacar el 741 los 60 Volts que se ven en la carátula del osciloscopio ??. No es posible!

También, observa la imagen *Pwr Supply & Ramp Generator*; de nuevo, ya con las fuentes, sugeridas por Daniel Meza, sigue dando 60 Volts el AO en su salida. 
O sea que, *el simulador deja mucho que desear*.

La forma Más o menos sencilla de hacer un generador de rampa es la que aparece en la imagen:
*ISIS Ramp Generator*.
Puedes agregarle un 555 calculado a 1 Hz y un Duty Cycle de 2 % como se muestra en la imagen *Variable 555*.

Ten en cuenta un detalle importante: A los LED’s se les debe regular la corriente que circula por ellos, NO el voltaje.
Así como lo pretendes hacer podrías dañarlo.

Otra cosa: Los LED’s no encienden como las lámparas de filamento, los LED´s tienen un rango entre encender al mínimo y encender hasta el máximo muy estrecho.

Cómo puedes lograr eso ??

Desconozco las características eléctricas del LED que vas a utilizar. Pero puedo suponer algunas cosas para que puedas continuar con tu proyecto.
Para que encienda con mínima luminosidad requiere que circule por él 5mA.
Para que encienda plenamente el LED requiere que circule por él una corriente de 10mA. Es el que trae el ISIS de Proteus.

Casi cualquier AO. Podría darte esos 20mA. O puedes buscar las hojas de datos de ellos por acá: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/ con la intención de encontrar el que te sirva.

Bien: cómo hacer que por el LED circule una corriente entre 5 y 10Ma. Fácil:
Lo conectas en la retroalimentación del AO. Entre su salida y la entrada negativa.
La entrada positiva la conectas a tierra.
Por la misma entrada negativa vamos a aplicar esos 10Ma.
Suponiendo que vas a utilizar el generador de rampa que te sugerí. Notas que la rampa inicia en cero y suba hasta 2V ??. (Ver Imagen: *ISIS Ramp Generator*).
De qué valor sería la resistencia para que al aplicarle 2 Volts circule por ella 10mA. ??
V/I = R = 2/0.01 = 200 Ohms.

Listo, lo puedes ver funcionar en la imagen: *LED Driver & Ramp Generator*. Ojalá y supiera yo como hacer un archivo GIF para que veas cómo, el LED, va subiendo de luminosidad hasta su máximo y luego se apaga.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

La onda cuasi triangular se toma del propio capacitor temporizador


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La onda cuasi triangular se toma del propio capacitor temporizador
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126410



uuuuh!! me intereso de cuanto es el tiempo de disparo de esa rampa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2015)

Con esos valores , de un par de segundos . . .  regulable


----------



## guillemdm7 (Ago 20, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira esta opción.
> 
> ...



Muy buenas elaficionado, una pregunta si es possible, para hacer este circuito con 3v no acabo de encontrar los valores de las resistencias y demás, cuales serian?
Muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2016)

Hola.



Usa el mismo circuito, pero con un LED rojo, cambia el resistor de 510 ohm por uno de 220 ohm.



Mira que sucede, tal vez funciona.

Si no es así, prueba este circuito con 3V.







Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## guillemdm7 (Ago 21, 2016)




----------



## guillemdm7 (Ago 21, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola elaficionado perdona las molestias, pero ya he encontrado un circuito que vaya a mi gusto, aunque tengo un pequeño problema. Utilizo un sistema de infrarrojos para encender el led de forma gradual, igual que al apagar. Pero el problema es que el led se enciende cuando apago el transmisor y viceversa, me gustaria encender el led cuando enciendo el transmisor. Sabrias como hacerlo? se que es cambiando la combinación de los conectores pero no encuentro la forma. 
Muchas Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 21, 2016)

Hola.

 Elimina el transistor que tiene el resistor de colector de 1k y cambia el resistor de 100k por 10k.

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## guillemdm7 (Ago 21, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Elimina el transistor que tiene el resistor de colector de 1k y cambia el resistor de 100k por 10k.
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias elaficionado me has ayudado muchisimo la verdad! Gracias por tu tiempo!


----------



## Omgm26 (Feb 8, 2017)

yo quiero hacer esto mismo pero con una cinta de led roja, puedo hacer lo de ponerle un capacitor en paralelo simplemente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2017)

Omgm26 dijo:


> yo quiero hacer esto mismo pero con una cinta de led roja, puedo hacer lo de ponerle un capacitor en paralelo simplemente?



No leíste nada del tema *¿ Cierto ?*


----------



## Omgm26 (Feb 9, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No leíste nada del tema *¿ Cierto ?*



si, pero atras dicen que con un capacitor en paralelo no se puede, que le ponga en paralelo una resistencia, pero lo decian con leds, como las cintas de leds tienen resistencias integradas por eso hago la pregunta, para usar el capacitor que es mas facil de implementar que el sistema con pwm


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 9, 2017)

Omgm26 dijo:


> si, pero atras dicen que con un capacitor en paralelo no se puede, que le ponga en paralelo una resistencia, pero lo decian con leds, como las cintas de leds tienen resistencias integradas por eso hago la pregunta, para usar el capacitor que es mas facil de implementar que el sistema con pwm



Revisa por aquí. Si lo del vídeo es más o menos lo que quieres hacer.
Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2017)

Hola.

¿Cuál es código de la cinta de LED o sus características eléctricas?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

